# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Overschot dreigt aan huisartsen - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## zirus

Prachtig, meer huisartsen minder lang wachten in de wachten.

----------

